# Long Driving school



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

can anyone share some info's about a good school where they can teach how to hit the ball 300 or more consistently?

you know, Long Distance driving? preferably in Austin, Texas area.

I sure would like to learn how to bomb the ball properly.

my Pro can teach me how but his method are not the scientific type where he learned his trade from school. He learned everything thru experience.( His longest yardage is 285 to 290yards)...not enough.
And I want to learn it scientifically, and learn more.

Can anyone helped me with this...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Does a place exist where they guarentee that they can teach you to hit the ball that far?

I dont understand the need to hit the ball so far off the tee. 99% of all scores are dictated by how good you are from the last 100 yards in and not the first 300 yards out.

Some people cannot physically achieve the distances you are looking for. Not because they are unfit or in bad shape, but just because of their personal anatomy and because everyone is different.

Distance is nothing without accuracy, which cost me a brand new pro v 1x on the 10th tee on sunday. Good way to spend £3.50, is to hit a high slice and letting the wind drop it in the biggest pile of cack you can find.

I would be intrigued to hear any feedback if you do get to one of these training facilities.

Best of luck


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I also don't think that there is a school for driving... You could hire a pro and have them work with you on your driver, but that should be the last club you master (as you can still play golf with a set of irons and a 3 wood)

My grandfather summed it up the best - his motto is at the bottom of my signature


----------



## cyberfly (Feb 27, 2007)

Butz, I have been practicing the Long Drive technique that I learned from the Mike Austin videos and his book.. I normally use to hit about 225-235 on the driving range,, and since Im using the Mike Austin method, I picked up almost 50 yds in 3 weeks of practice.. Go to the following web site and read the info there... Mike Austin hit a world record 515 yd. drive on the PGA tour. ,,,thanks ron.. 
Click on the URL below, the info is really cool:
Improve your golf swing, golf and tips, proper golf swing, golf swings, online golf tips


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I always wanted to learn but question...who is Mike Austin.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I answered this is another thread..the Kent Chase Golf Cademy in Pheonix, Arizona. I went there, and those guys are awesome!


----------



## cyberfly (Feb 27, 2007)

cesc said:


> I always wanted to learn but question...who is Mike Austin.


Click on this URL and read the info on the web site:
Improve your golf swing, golf and tips, proper golf swing, golf swings, online golf tips

This is cool stuff.....thanks ron


----------

